# Do You Record SiriusXM? If So How?



## njemelbourne

Right up until recently I was recording Howard 100 using Pulsar and Audio Hijack but they are discontinuing Pulsar as Sirius XM are trying to kill 3rd part apps that stream their channels (yes, you have to be a subscriber to do so).

I record the show for listening later due to my unusual work hours (I'm asleep when the show airs).

Does anyone else record the show (mac user here)?

What applications do you use?


----------



## Joel Graffman

Pulsar was nice, too bad we can't use it any more.


I still occasionally use Audio Hijack for recording XM, I keep an output of my Delphi receiver plugged into my Mac Mini. Works fine, of course you must leave the receiver turned on.


----------



## RCbridge

I on occassion will record music and save it to my PC or just record to a CD.


----------



## Brad Bishop

I use an Antex XM100 receiver as the source. It allows you to setup timers so that the station will change for various programs.


I then use Audio HiJack Pro to do the recording and dump it into a directory.


There's a python script I found a few years back to actually generate the RSS feed and then I use Apache to serve it to iTunes and have some other scripts setup so that it just refreshes when needed and right away, meaning, 1 min after the recording has ended it builds the RSS feed and hits up iTunes to refresh that particular feed.


It works quite well.


I would think that you'd be able to start the XM Online streamer and set the channel with the right parameters, and then use Audio HiJack Pro to record from Safari, or Chrome, or whatever it is you like to use, but I have never tried it.


----------



## Michael P 2341

I get the Sirius music channels via Dish Network. I have recorded "Breakfast with The Beatles" off Underground Garage on my Dish DVR.


----------



## STEELERSRULE




> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *njemelbourne*  /t/1466002/do-you-record-siriusxm-if-so-how#post_23146357
> 
> 
> Right up until recently I was recording Howard 100 using Pulsar and Audio Hijack but they are discontinuing Pulsar as Sirius XM are trying to kill 3rd part apps that stream their channels (yes, you have to be a subscriber to do so).
> 
> I record the show for listening later due to my unusual work hours (I'm asleep when the show airs).
> 
> Does anyone else record the show (mac user here)?
> 
> What applications do you use?



My God, why make this so complicated.


Just go on EBay and Buy either a Stiletto 100, or a Stiletto 2. With BOTH the car dock, and home dock, it will probably run you around $180 for everything. Probably a little less for the Stiletto 100 since it is a little older.


I do the same thing you do. I let my Stiletto 100 record the show, then I listen too it at my leisure. I also FF through all the commercials. And if Howard is interviewing, or doing something I could a give rats a** about, I simply FF/Skip through it all.


That is what I would do.


----------



## ChrisSwanson72

OR, you could just do what I do,

I use a Sony Minidisc recorder, the JB940 unit.

I have recorded Eddie Trunks show on Hair Nation many times for

future listening.

However, be FOR WARNED: If buying an md MiniDisc unit off of Ebay

MOST sellers will lie, and

say the unit is in 100% perfect working condition, and

when you get it, it`s broke!

THERE ARE NOT ALOT OF REPAIR MAN THAT YOU CAN TAKE THESE TOO ANYMORE TO GET FIXED!

PARTS ARE NOT AVAILABLE, I RAN INTO THIS PROBLEM 3 TIMES IN 2010-2012.

IF you can find 1 off of Craigslist, so you can go and TEST it, BEFORE buying it!

The sound quality, is as good as listening to the radio itself, and it does NOT degrade!


----------



## s4mb4

they do not make it easy anymore, that is for sure.


on windows, i use chrome to log into the sirius app.

i run a program called SiriusKA. (i think it is just mouse macro software)

once that is all going, any type of PC recording software will do the trick. I use Total Recorder Professional 7


not as easy as it was with Roque's software but it works.


----------



## grambo30


Recording SirusXM Online

Once upon a time I used XM Tuner, then I used SiriusXMStreamer.  

On 2014-04-17 SXMS stopper working.  

After trying a bunch of stuff I hit on this decent solution for recording.

1. Start SiriusXM Online player

2. Choose the channel you want to listen to

Your address bar will look like this:
https://www.siriusxm.com/player/#view=channels 

3. Now click Now Playing. 

Your address bar will read something like this
https://www.siriusxm.com/player/#view=nowPlaying&channelId=siriuspatriot

4. Download and Start Replay Radio 9 ($29.95)

5. In RR9 Skip the Quick record nonsense and click Schedule Tab

6. Right Click and Select New to creat a show

7. Type a name (Example WM_{Y}-{M}-{D} The YMD adds date to the name

8. In the URL copy and paste URL from step 3 above.

9. Set Capture to Record Audio Output

10. Set Launch to In Tuner

11. Set Convert and Media Folder to your choice

12. Select Tuning Tab and add URL form Step

and set Player to Browser

13. Select Tags and set to your choice

14. Right Click on show and select Start Recording


----------



## The Grim Reaper

Anyone have a good idea on how to record certain Sirius NFL Radio programs to MP3? Radio Replay9 isn't good for that.


----------



## lockuplever

njemelbourne said:


> Right up until recently I was recording Howard 100 using Pulsar and Audio Hijack but they are discontinuing Pulsar as Sirius XM are trying to kill 3rd part apps that stream their channels (yes, you have to be a subscriber to do so).
> I record the show for listening later due to my unusual work hours (I'm asleep when the show airs).
> Does anyone else record the show (mac user here)?
> What applications do you use?


10 year old XM PCR, still works great!


----------



## YeoldMetalhead

I use Audacity software to record the streams. It has a bit of a steep learning curve but it is easy to use once your familiar with it.

I set up the Audacity, log onto the Sirius player and hit record.

The sound quality is actually better (slightly) than listening directly from the Satellite. I get no compression artifacts.

I personally use it to record their On Demand shows so I can burn them to CD to play on my main stereo.

And it is Mac friendly.

http://web.audacityteam.org/

http://www.macupdate.com/app/mac/8052/audacity


----------



## jeffmoskin

*Help*



YeoldMetalhead said:


> I use Audacity software to record the streams. It has a bit of a steep learning curve but it is easy to use once your familiar with it.
> 
> I set up the Audacity, log onto the Sirius player and hit record.
> 
> The sound quality is actually better (slightly) than listening directly from the Satellite. I get no compression artifacts.
> 
> I personally use it to record their On Demand shows so I can burn them to CD to play on my main stereo.
> 
> And it is Mac friendly.


I downloaded Audacity. I downloaded the SiriusXM Player. How do I get the audio into the Audacity input? It wants to use the laptop microphone.


----------



## YeoldMetalhead

If you look at the screenshot you will see just above the numbers 1 2 3 4 etc a few bars that show WASAPI and Speakers (Audioquest) etc. These you set for your particular soundcard and inputs.

If your still having problems go this page:

http://manual.audacityteam.org/o/


----------



## jeffmoskin

Mine says "Core Audio Host" and I cannot change it. There must be a way. 

Also, I cannot switch off the tool "Built-n Microphone"


----------



## DrDon

If you're trying to record what you hear, you'll need a full-duplex sound card. If your laptop doesn't have that, then you can't do it. Head to the Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Manage audio devices > Recording tab. Right click "show disabled devices" and "show disconnected devices." Checkmark both. If you don't see something like "stereo mix," then you have a half-duplex card. If you DO see "stereo mix" set it as your default, then go into your recording program and set the input accordingly. (I use Adobe Audition, so I'm only familiar with that).

I don't have SXM internet, so I just jack my SXM radio into the computer's line input, set Audition for delayed start and go on about my day. I've recorded about a dozen hours of Spa that way, edited out the spoken IDs and copied the file onto my phone to help me sleep on flights.


----------



## jeffmoskin

DrDon said:


> If you're trying to record what you hear, you'll need a full-duplex sound card. If your laptop doesn't have that, then you can't do it. Head to the Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Manage audio devices > Recording tab. Right click "show disabled devices" and "show disconnected devices." Checkmark both. If you don't see something like "stereo mix," then you have a half-duplex card. If you DO see "stereo mix" set it as your default, then go into your recording program and set the input accordingly. (I use Adobe Audition, so I'm only familiar with that).
> 
> I don't have SXM internet, so I just jack my SXM radio into the computer's line input, set Audition for delayed start and go on about my day. I've recorded about a dozen hours of Spa that way, edited out the spoken IDs and copied the file onto my phone to help me sleep on flights.


Bingo!

Thanks, DrDon. 

Sure enough, my Mac Air has only a micropbone input.I have the SXM app on my iPhone. Perhaps I can get a 3.5mm male to male cord and use it as a source. I used to have a stand-alone receiver but no longer do. I too like SPA to fall asleep on long flights.


----------



## DrDon

jeffmoskin said:


> Perhaps I can get a 3.5mm male to male cord and use it as a source.


 You'll need a cord with a built-in pad. Line-level out to microphone in is going to distort like hell.


----------



## jeffmoskin

Come to think of it, there is no input jack on this thing. It is an otherwise great laptop.

Oh, well.


----------



## DrDon

You'll need an external sound card, then. I don't work in the Mac world, but I've been carrying around a SoundBlaster USB device for some time. Used to do a lot of broadcasts from Nashville. I always had my laptop connected to the audio console so if the line back to the station dropped, I could continue doing the show and e-mailing the breaks back to the studio. Actually happened during a New York broadcast. Laborious, but listeners never knew there'd been an issue.


----------



## jeffmoskin

DrDon said:


> You'll need an external sound card, then. I don't work in the Mac world, but I've been carrying around a SoundBlaster USB device for some time. Used to do a lot of broadcasts from Nashville. I always had my laptop connected to the audio console so if the line back to the station dropped, I could continue doing the show and e-mailing the breaks back to the studio. Actually happened during a New York broadcast. Laborious, but listeners never knew there'd been an issue.


Then I need a stand-alone SXM receiver to feed it which I don't have. I think I'll resurrect my old Dell XP laptop and use it.

Microsoft did some things better than Apple.


----------



## Twelve Edin

I have searched a post on Google, it offered several ways, and I tried to record from sirius successfully with Apowersoft Free audio recorder. But it has been a long time ago, so I am not sure if the radio has made other limit to recorders. You can give it a try.


----------



## ejimster

I really wish Howard would offer a paid subscription model where you can access his entire library of recorded shows over the years up to the current date including live programming. I'd gladly pay for the add on.


----------



## kucharsk

Cassette deck.


----------



## uncle2000mike

*Record SiriusXM with new player*



grambo30 said:


> Recording SirusXM Online
> Once upon a time I used XM Tuner, then I used SiriusXMStreamer.
> On 2014-04-17 SXMS stopper working.
> After trying a bunch of stuff I hit on this decent solution for recording.
> 1. Start SiriusXM Online player
> 2. Choose the channel you want to listen to
> Your address bar will look like this:
> https://www.siriusxm.com/player/#view=channels
> 3. Now click Now Playing.
> Your address bar will read something like this
> https://www.siriusxm.com/player/#view=nowPlaying&channelId=siriuspatriot
> 
> 4. Download and Start Replay Radio 9 ($29.95)
> 5. In RR9 Skip the Quick record nonsense and click Schedule Tab
> 6. Right Click and Select New to creat a show
> 7. Type a name (Example WM_{Y}-{M}-{D} The YMD adds date to the name
> 8. In the URL copy and paste URL from step 3 above.
> 9. Set Capture to Record Audio Output
> 10. Set Launch to In Tuner
> 11. Set Convert and Media Folder to your choice
> 12. Select Tuning Tab and add URL form Step
> and set Player to Browser
> 13. Select Tags and set to your choice
> 14. Right Click on show and select Start Recording


 Did you figure out a way to record with the new player?


----------



## sumitomo

Does the XM PCR still work, can you activate it, and does the software still work with Windows 8? 

Alternatively, if you stream from a device like a Pioneer INNO to a computer, is there software that can recognize the songs, record them individually, and label them, and save them in a file? I record to my INNO, but they do break down with heavy use, and you lose all of your recordings. I would rather save the music to mp3 and transfer it to my phone.


----------



## Buchey

*update on ripping siriusXM*

I'm looking to rip from the online player. I have a good solution, using "Streaming Audio Recorder" (easily found on google), which does a fantastic job with sound quality, however it just records one long mp3 file. I want to find a way to have the software name, tag, and split each song into different mp3's using the data from SiriusXM. does this exist?


----------



## andyross63

The only way to do that would be to somehow grab the original data stream. Due to the original data being encrypted, most likely the only way to record is the audio output itself. And that recording may not be fully digital either. It may just be feeding the analog output back to the input.


----------



## DrDon

You could always do it manually. Remember the start and stop time of your recording, then plug it in here, leaving title and artist blank: http://www.dogstarradio.com/search_playlist.php Highlight and save each song giving it the title from the playlist. Time consuming, but it'll achieve what you're seeking, I believe.


----------



## tylerpenn

Picking up on this old thread, there is a way to get the full digital audio stream for any channel from the player.siriusxm.com site. You have to have some Linux\command line knowledge but it's all pretty rudimentary.

1. Look on github for siriusxm, that's what you need to get the stream going
2. Use ffmpeg's stream recording ability to connect to your streaming server set up in step 1. I use the segment feature to basically act as an audio logger that records a channel in 15 minute chunks in WAV format.

Works great. If anyone wants any more info, message me.


----------



## tbullet

I use my vcr. throw in an 8 hour tape, record ep mode. 8 hours of bliss. sound quality is fantastic. Still have few boxes of unopened vcr tapes. sometimes old technology is still the best.


----------

